# Looking for friends in Ioannina



## Claire McNicol (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi I will be moving to live in Ioannina in June this year. If there is anyone who is already living there and could help me make some friends, join any clubs or just have some people to help me get to know the area and system it would be great.

Thanks,

Claire


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Claire McNicol said:


> Hi I will be moving to live in Ioannina in June this year. If there is anyone who is already living there and could help me make some friends, join any clubs or just have some people to help me get to know the area and system it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Claire


Hi Claire! My wife and I will be moving in the spring to Ioannina. I'm originaly from there and was worried that my wife which is not greek would have no friends. Great know I can hang out with my buddies at the cafe while you two go shoe shopping 
Best Regards,
Nick


----------



## Afina_l (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello!I am expat and I just just moved in Ioannina for a long time and looking for friends!
My skype is Afina_l
Will be happy to meet you!


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Ioannina*

Hi Claire,

I am moving to Zitsa in Dec. - not sure if you have heard of it, but it's a small village about 20 min. from Ioannina and once I get there, I would love to meet some fellow expats. Especially since my Greek is not too good yet 

Are you there now? How is it going?

-Anna



Claire McNicol said:


> Hi I will be moving to live in Ioannina in June this year. If there is anyone who is already living there and could help me make some friends, join any clubs or just have some people to help me get to know the area and system it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Claire


----------

